# [gel.] libreoffice - unterschiedliche Fortschritte

## ManfredB

Hallo zusammen,

auf gentoo-unstable (systemd) kommt bei jedem neuen Update eine Meldung:

```

WARNING: One or more updates/rebuilds have been skipped due to a dependency conflict:

app-office/libreoffice-l10n:0

  (app-office/libreoffice-l10n-7.3.1.3:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) USE="-offlinehelp" ABI_X86="(64)" L10N="de -af -am -ar -as -ast -be -bg -bn -bn-IN -bo -br -brx -bs -ca -ca-valencia -ckb -cs -cy -da -dgo -dsb -dz -el -en -en-GB -en-ZA -eo -es -et -eu -fa -fi -fr -fur -fy -ga -gd -gl -gu -gug -he -hi -hr -hsb -hu -id -is -it -ja -ka -kab -kk -km -kmr-Latn -kn -ko -kok -ks -lb -lo -lt -lv -mai -mk -ml -mn -mni -mr -my -nb -ne -nl -nn -nr -nso -oc -om -or -pa -pl -pt -pt-BR -ro -ru -rw -sa -sat -sd -si -sid -sk -sl -sq -sr -sr-Latn -ss -st -sv -sw-TZ -szl -ta -te -tg -th -tn -tr -ts -tt -ug -uk -uz -ve -vec -vi -xh -zh-CN -zh-TW -zu" conflicts with

    =app-office/libreoffice-l10n-7.2* required by (app-office/libreoffice-7.2.6.2-1:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE="bluetooth branding cups dbus gtk kde mariadb -accessibility -base -clang -coinmp -custom-cflags -debug -eds -firebird -googledrive -gstreamer -java -ldap -odk -pdfimport -postgres -test -vulkan" ABI_X86="(64)" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="-nlpsolver -scripting-beanshell -scripting-javascript -wiki-publisher" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_9 -python3_10 -python3_8"

```

l10n ist also schon fertig, nur libreoffice noch nicht.

Keine Kritik, sondern nur ein Hinweis.

Gruß

ManfredLast edited by ManfredB on Sat Mar 19, 2022 8:03 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Josef.95

Hallo Manfred,

das sollte schon behoben sein - ein frischer 

```
emerge --sync
```

 hilft :)

----------

## ManfredB

Danke für den Hinweis.

Das werde ich heute beim Update feststellen.

Liebe Grüße und ein schönes Wochenende

Manfred

----------

## arfe

 *ManfredB wrote:*   

> Das werde ich heute beim Update feststellen.
> 
> 

 

Das hättest Du aber auch selber herausfinden können.

Wieso liest Du nicht einmal das Gentoo Handbuch?

Zu dem ist es nicht ganz unwichtig zu wissen wie Ebuilds funktionieren, um selber zu analysieren wieso es Conflicts gibt.

----------

## pietinger

 *arfe wrote:*   

>  *ManfredB wrote:*   Das werde ich heute beim Update feststellen.
> 
>  
> 
> Das hättest Du aber auch selber herausfinden können.

 

Erkläre uns doch bitte mal wie man dies selbst herausfinden kann, dass nur ein "emerge sync" das Problem bereinigt, so dass alle Unwissenden dies zukünftig ausführen können.

Ohne eine Erläuterung durch Dich hätte ansonsten Deine Antwort in diesem Thread noch keinen sinnvollen Beitrag geleistet.

----------

## arfe

 *pietinger wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Erkläre uns doch bitte mal wie man dies selbst herausfinden kann, dass nur ein "emerge sync" das Problem bereinigt, so dass alle Unwissenden dies zukünftig ausführen können.
> 
> Ohne eine Erläuterung durch Dich hätte ansonsten Deine Antwort in diesem Thread noch keinen sinnvollen Beitrag geleistet.

 

Bitteschön!

Im Ebuild hätte er gesehen wieso es einen Conflict gibt und danach hätte ich Mal mit einem "eix-sync -a" feststellen können, ob sich der Conflict danach auflöst.

Soll ich jetzt auch noch erklären wie ein Ebuild funktioniert?   :Very Happy: 

Im Gentoo Handbook steht aber alles bestens erklärt. Sollte man auch lesen.

----------

## pietinger

 *arfe wrote:*   

> Soll ich jetzt auch noch erklären wie ein Ebuild funktioniert?  

 

Nein, das nicht ... aber ...

 *arfe wrote:*   

> Im Ebuild hätte er gesehen wieso es einen Conflict gibt und danach hätte ich Mal mit einem "eix-sync -a" feststellen können, ob sich der Conflicht danach auflöst.

 

... was genau hätte man im Ebuild erkannt ?

----------

## arfe

 *pietinger wrote:*   

> ... was genau hätte man im Ebuild erkannt ?

 

Ist das jetzt Dein ernst? Das habe ich doch oben geschrieben!

----------

## pietinger

 *arfe wrote:*   

>  *pietinger wrote:*   ... was genau hätte man im Ebuild erkannt ? 
> 
> Ist das jetzt Dein ernst? Das habe ich doch oben geschrieben!

 

Ja, das ist mein Ernst. Wenn Du hier große Töne spuckst würde ich schon gerne wissen wollen, WAS und WIE man da was erkennt.

----------

## arfe

 *pietinger wrote:*   

> Ja, das ist mein Ernst. Wenn Du hier große Töne spuckst würde ich schon gerne wissen wollen, WAS und WIE man da was erkennt.

 

Ich spucke nicht nur große Töne! Ich weiß es es sogar. Sonst hätte ich meinen Beruf verfehlt.

----------

## pietinger

 *arfe wrote:*   

> Ich spucke nicht nur große Töne! Ich weiß es es sogar. Sonst hätte ich meinen Beruf verfehlt.

 

Jedem geneigten Leser dieses Threads wird auffallen, dass Du gar nichts erklärt hast. Dein Beruf interressiert hier auch nicht.

----------

## arfe

 *pietinger wrote:*   

> Jedem geneigten Leser dieses Threads wird auffallen, dass Du gar nichts erklärt hast. Dein Beruf interressiert hier auch nicht.

 

Dem geneigten Leser ist auch aufgefallen, dass ManfredB sich auch alles hier erklären lässt ohne selber Mal zu recherchieren. Und das schon bei jeder Kleinigkeit.

Geduld sollte man auch mitbringen, um gewisse Probleme zu hinterfragen und sich nicht immer von anderen erklären zu lassen. Ich bin eh der Meinung, dass Gentoo

nicht die richtige Distribution für ihn ist. Was auch nicht schlimm wäre!

----------

## pietinger

arfe,

es steht Dir frei auf einen Post in diesem Forum zu antworten oder es zu unterlassen.

[Ansage als Moderator: Ich toleriere hier aber nicht persönliche Angriffe auf andere User ! Wenn Du Probleme mit Manfred haben solltest, dann halte Dich raus ! ]

Du hast schon mal eine unpassende Bemerkung ihm gegenüber gemacht:

 *Quote:*   

> Respekt! Schon so lange im Gentoo Forum und dann verstehst Du das nicht? Vielleicht hättest Du dir eine andere Distribution suchen sollen oder besser bei Windows bleiben sollen.

 

Es genügt jetzt ...

----------

## arfe

 *pietinger wrote:*   

> arfe,
> 
> es steht Dir frei auf einen Post in diesem Forum zu antworten oder es zu unterlassen.
> 
> [Ansage als Moderator: Ich toleriere hier aber nicht persönliche Angriffe auf andere User ! Wenn Du Probleme mit Manfred haben solltest, dann halte Dich raus ! ]
> ...

 

Persönlicher Angriff? Das ist meine grundsätzliche Meinung dazu. Es spielt keine Rolle wer das ist. Wer sich keine Mühe macht selber nachzulesen oder zu recherchieren, sollte sich eine Distribution zulegen, die einem alles fertig liefert. Hier jemanden alles vorzukauen, obwohl er es selber nachlesen kann, halte ich gegenüber den anderen Leuten respektlos.

----------

## pietinger

 *arfe wrote:*   

> Persönlicher Angriff? 

 

Ich werde hier nicht öffentlich diskutieren was ein persönlicher Angriff ist. Wenn du das mit mir diskutieren willst schreibe mir eine PN.

----------

